# Animal Cuts



## code0824 (Feb 22, 2007)

Well I got this for my girlfriend. She says she wants to lose about 10lbs what is the best way to take animal cuts. One pack a day? Please share your thoughts. On the can it says take 2 packs everyday for 3 consecutive weeks. Follow a cycle consisting of three weeks on and one weeks off. Comments please


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

I personally havent ever heard of animal cuts, but I am not a big supplement person. If you are wanting to lose weight get out and do some activity and get on a proper nutrition regimine. Dont worry about supplements, those alone wont do anything.


----------



## kinkery (Feb 22, 2007)

diet
cardio
supplements...
 .


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Sex
Diet
Weights
Cardio
Sups.....


----------



## kinkery (Feb 22, 2007)

Sex
Diet
Training
Cardio
Sex
Supps
More Sex


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah I am always in the mood for 

MORE SEX!


----------



## kinkery (Feb 22, 2007)

lol i don't think the thread maker was in for this  .














*More Sex! *


----------



## 0pete9 (Feb 22, 2007)

in between all that sex throw in some CLA and some L-Carnitine.ha


----------



## code0824 (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow so still not what im looking for...


----------



## kinkery (Feb 23, 2007)

follow the directions. simple.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 24, 2007)

kinkery said:


> follow the directions. simple.



Listen to this guy. He knows what's up.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Feb 24, 2007)

I tried Animal Cuts and thought it was good...I just did two packs a day...once in the morning and another around 3 or 4 pm.


----------

